# Manhattan for le$$???



## tracie15436 (May 3, 2009)

Hey timeshare friends!
My hubby just lost his job this year so we don't have a whole lot of $$. 

Luckily we had paid for plane tix last year so the trip is still on!    WE wil be staying at the manhattan club at the end of June.  What are some things that we can do in manhattan (a family of 4; boys ages 5&9) that are inexpensive?  

I'm Looking for any tips you can give me to help my family have a great vacation although our year has started out so poorly.

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry about your husband's job, but I'm glad you still get to go on your trip.  Try these website:  

New York City Free Events

National Geographic - Free things in NYC

30 Free Things to do in Manhattan

If you google "free things to do in NYC," you will find a ton of links.


----------



## optimist (May 3, 2009)

*The Roosevelt Island tram*

My vote would be to take the tram back and forth to Roosevelt Island. 
It's a short  ride but for the price of a token (which is now $2.00) you can't beat the views. I think your kids will enjoy it.


----------



## senorak (May 3, 2009)

I've been to the MC several times w/ my kids.....last summer for a week.  Some of the "freebies" and discounted places/events that my kids loved....
      1.  Just hanging out in Central Park (easy walk from the MC).  We brought a nerf football, and the kids threw ball, climbed the rocks, and played on the playground.  My daughter (now almost 14) is a huge dog lover....and enjoyed watching the people walk their dogs. Also, in the summer, there may be free concerts in many of the parks around the city.  Last year, we saw several "shows" in Bryant Park----snippets of songs from some of the best on Broadway.
      2.  Staten Island Ferry ride ....FREE....and gives a great view of Statue of Liberty and NYC skyline.  Plus, some much needed "rest time" from hustle & bustle of the city.
      3.  Kids (even at their "preteen" ages) loved visiting Toys R Us, FAO Schwartz and the Nintendo Store.  Lots of areas where they can "test out" the various toys.  Surprisingly, my kids didn't beg for any toy...they just enjoyed the  experience.
     4.  Chinatown---my kids just loved walking through the area, bartering w/ the street vendors, (on one visit, my son was into "Pokemon cards", and found some "deals").  Also cheaper eats than in midtown.
     5.  We tried to use public transportation---walked or took the subways and buses all over the city.  I know kids ride free (up to a certain height), and my kids loved the experience.  
     6.  Museums---try to find discounts via AAA,  or if there is a "tourist  card" that would be worth your while.  The new Sports Museum in lower Manhattan was a big  hit  last year, as was the Museum of Natural History.  I did drag them to the MoMa (free evening), and tried to make a game of looking at the paintings and coming up w/ their own "titles".  Of  course, my youngest son just giggled through all the (semi)nude paintings & sculptures.
     7.  While everyone visits "Empire State Building", we actually prefer the "Top of the Rock".  Lines weren't as long, views were nicer.  
     8.  We prefered to eat in local pubs and smaller restaurants, and often picked up fresh fruit either from the local stands, or a nearby grocery store (several within walking distance of MC).  Usually, we ate one meal out each day (usually lunch,since it's cheaper);then ate leftovers or sandwiches & fruit in the room.  Oh....and my kids learned to drink water in restaurants....those $3-4 sodas can really add up.  (I told them the money we saved would go towards their souvenirs).   

My kids really just liked soaking up the sights of the city---whether it was a group of kids performing a dance on a street corner, the mounted policeman, the horse drawn carriages in Central park, or a glimpse of "The Naked Cowboy" 

You will have an awesome time!

DEB


----------



## pointsjunkie (May 3, 2009)

go on restaurant.com and get certificates. they are a partner on delta so go through the delta site (if you have delta miles) it is 5 miles per $ spent. there is a code that you can use for a discount( which i don't have but someone here will have it).


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2009)

Get Unlimited Ride Metro Cards and for more info see the Metropolitan Transit Authority (MTA) Home Page.

Also check out http://www.hopstop.com/ - click on the link for New York.
This site will help in your planning for how to get from Point A to  Point B.
You can choose subway only, subway + bus, bus only, or walking.

If you do plan on going to any museums - consider New York City Pass


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 3, 2009)

Also see this previous Tug Thread - Grocery Stores near the Manhattan Club


Richard


----------



## tracie15436 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for the list of grocery stores nearby - that will be very helpful to keep our costs $$ - 

Also - thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## csalter2 (May 4, 2009)

Hello,

I grew up in NYC and was po' so poor I couldn't afford the extra o and r.  

NY can be had cheaply. The Bronx Zoo was a traditional trip. It may still be one of the best zoos. The planetarium at the Museum of Natural History may also be a hit with your kids. 

Outside of Lincoln Center they sometimes have events and Central Park used to have free plays and concerts during the summer. There is also a lot of free space for kids to play around in. Get a frisbee. That's great fun. 

The Staten Island Ferry is cheap but it's a quick ride and nothing to do once you get to Staten Island. The Empire State Building is either free or very inexpensive.

St Patrick's Cathedral is an interesting visit and free. 

A visit to Yankee Stadium used to be a real treat, but with a new stadium I don't know if they even have the old one around anymore. 

Oh, The Cloisters is a good freebie as well. 

If I think of any others I will pass them on. 

Have fun and eat some Mr. Softee's ice cream (You are sure to see his white truck in various places in the city) and hot dogs with mustard and onions for me.    

Take the trains to where ever you go. It is cheaper.


----------



## Linda74 (May 4, 2009)

For some inexpensive eating out:  
When in Chinatown, eat at New Green Bo on Bayard Street....they make incredible steamed dumplings and scallion pancakes.....they have changed the name to New Green (something)...not Bo and I can't remember but it is always crowded and listed in Cheap Eats NY lists.....
Get hotdogs at either Gray's Papaya or Papaya King...again Google the locations and read the reviews....
If you like Indian food there is a restaurant called Milon Bangladesh at 93 first avenue between 5th and 5th street....left side up the stairs....
They let you bring in your own wine or beer and the prices are really inexpensive and the food amazing....We have had dinners for 4 well under $40....and they will chill and serve your wine or beer.....
You can always pop in a Deli, or specialty store to buy cheese, a cannolli, Knish, or a bagel and sample what New Yorkers live on......

Second the Staten Island Ferry recommendation....
Remember that NYC is a city of neighborhoods....just walk the various neighborhoods and savor the experiences.  There is a company that offers walking tours....www.bigoniontours.com....they are reasonable but by looking at the website you might just buy a guide book and do on your own....
NY can really be done inexpensively.....save some $$ for theatre tickets if you can....possibly swing it....Shrek was wonderful....but you can always check out the TKTS booth in Times Square for half price tickets....
And for sure, you will stumble upon your own finds.....
Enjoy, it is still the greatest city in the world.....


----------



## Jestjoan (May 4, 2009)

*from past threads*

FREE

http://www.bigapplegreeter.org/

http://nycgo.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2009)

*Big Apple Non-Walking Tourism.*

I expected that The Chief Of Staff & I would be riding around in taxi cabs practically everywhere during our recent weekend in New York City. 

As it happened, though, we rode buses & subways to get everywhere we wanted to go, with minimal walks between stops.  (That doesn't mean _no_ walking.  We also enjoyed some strolls through the West Village near Barrow Street, where we attended an outstanding performance of Our Town Saturday evening.) 

The Vamoose Bus from Arlington VA dropped us off at Penn Station*.*  Inside the terminal, we got all-day bus-subway passes for $7*.*50 each from the MTA vending machine. 

Our PriceLine hotel was right near the corner of Madison Avenue & W. 38th Street, just a few steps from the bus stop on Madison.  We rode buses down to the West Village, had a little pre-show snack at New York Hotdog & Coffee, went to the play, & had dessert after the show at Rocco's Pastry Shop & Cafe (right next door to New York Hotdog & Coffee).  After that, we boarded a bus heading uptown, got on another bus going up Madison Avenue & got off at our hotel. 

Next morning, a rainy Sunday, we strolled up to Grand Central Station, got new all-day MTA passes, then rode the subway down to Battery Park.  Before taking the Vamoose Bus back to Virginia, we took the subway back to Penn Station & had lunch at an outstanding bagel deli just down the block from the Vamoose bus loading area.  The Chief Of Staff gave our MTA passes, still good for the rest of the day, to some people walking by as we waited in line.  (Waste not, want not.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## IreneLF (May 4, 2009)

Museums:

When my son was young like your two, he especially enjoyed the Metropolitan
Museum of Art ( nice walk through Central Park to 80th  St. and 5th Avenue) ---_for the mummies and the armor/sword collections_.  

Met is a 'suggested ' admit  but you can pay whatever you want -- even $1 for 4 people if that is what you choose.

Also, Museum of Natural History  _especially for the dinosaurs _- it's on the west side of Manhattan opposite the park at 79th St.    Again, suggested admission charge for this one, but you can pay what you wish.  (charge of IMAX and planetarium are fixed as far as i remember)
My kids liked the _dioramas and exhibits of the stuffed animals too._


----------



## ecwinch (May 4, 2009)

IreneLF said:


> Museums:
> 
> When my son was young like your two, he especially enjoyed the Metropolitan
> Museum of Art ( nice walk through Central Park to 80th  St. and 5th Avenue) ---_for the mummies and the armor/sword collections_.
> ...



Irene highlights at often missed fact at the major NY museums - that you only need make a donation to get in. The advertised price is just a suggestion. Given your economic circumstances, I think the program might be intended for your situation.

Here is the link on those museums with suggested admission - Link.  
Here is one account of testing the policy -  LINK..

Also Bank Of America has a free pass program on the first weekend of the month to BOA cardholders - LINK.


----------



## GrayFal (May 4, 2009)

Here is a  LINK to a lot of information I compiled.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 4, 2009)

*Bus & Subway Fares Going Up Next Month.*

The all-day _Fun Pass_ that's $7*.*50 now is going up to $9*.*50. 

Click here for a table showing the old & new prices. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## brother coony (May 4, 2009)

The MC has the Concierge desk in the labby,that can tell you about special trips FREE to the museums or special discount,
Best site to go to is: www.tmcny.com click on the newsletter. or things to do this week in NYC, the street fairs on saturdays and sundays are not to be miss, street are close off and you can just walk and browse and eat good inexpensive food prepared right befor you
Madison Square tours, Chelsea Piers  sport pavallion,
check out TMC site it will give you all the address and web-site to most 
its updated monthly
Central park has paddle boats you can rent for a trip on the lake that your boys will like and so will you,(Romantic with all the sites in background )there is also carosal in the park, on an on an on , You Just Have to come back to NYC a few more times to see all the inexpensive thing to see and do:whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## wauhob3 (May 5, 2009)

Definitely do the pay as you wish at the Met and Natural History museum. I paid $5 a person when we ran in for a couple of hours neither museum gave any indication there was a problem with this. With the ages of your children I would think it would be expected since their attention spans are short.

You may want to check out Restaurant.com for savings there. Seppis is very good French bistro but they serve burgers too just down the block. With the ages of your children they'd probably love Mars 2112 which is withon walking distance too. A total tourist trap but they'd love it. If you wait until they have a 80% sale you can get a $25 certificate for $2. www.mars2112.com

We bought the $25 weekly metro pass that's good on buses and the subway.
There's all kinds of pizza places where you can by a slice ora bowl of soup especially on 8th.  For a sit down pizza place there's Johns pizza in Time Square that's good and reasonable with a nice atmosphere. Seeing the bill boards and visiting Toys R US, The M&M store etc. would be an exciting evening for them.  A hotdog from a vendor in Central Park woud be a cheap meal too.


----------



## AKE (May 6, 2009)

Go to a baseball game - there are cheap seats in the nosebleed section and the game still looks great from up there...


----------



## silverfox82 (May 7, 2009)

Governers island is scheduled to reopen on may 30th, not sure what will be there but the ferry is close to the staten island ferry and with a visit to close by south street seaport you could pretty much make a whole day out of it on the cheap. Also down at the battery is pier A which is home to the NYC fire dept marine div. You might be able to get a tour of the fireboat if she is in, worth a try. On the west side is Chelsea piers and the Intreped museum. Get a bus/subway map online and try to get a feel for getting around, its confusing to even us locals, I walk most places rather than cab or train, the people watching is, well, different in NY. Hope you have a great visit to the apple.


----------



## ScoopKona (May 15, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Irene highlights at often missed fact at the major NY museums - that you only need make a donation to get in. The advertised price is just a suggestion. Given your economic circumstances, I think the program might be intended for your situation.



1) When I was a student, I would hang out in front of the met. People would exit, and throw the lapel pin that they give you to prove admission on the street. Never took more than a minute before I had my badge. Then I didn't even have to wait in line.

I can't recommend the met highly enough. They have a complete egyptian temple in there. I love the Frank Lloyd Wright rooms as well. Probably the best-designed museum for kids in the world.

2) Don't worry about the subways. I've ridden them for years, and never had a problem (the occasional stinky neighbor aside). I avoid the buses, because the whole point is to avoid the traffic.

3) Your best bet for "quintessential New York" and "budget" is the Bowery area -- Just get to Mulberry Street and walk south. You'll pass through Little Italy (although there's a bigger and better Little Italy on Arthur Ave. in the Bronx). Have some $3 slices of pizza so you can see what all the fuss is about.

Continuing south, you'll hit Chinatown. You'll want to have dim sum at this place:

Grand Harmony Palace, 98 Mott St, 212-226-6603

My wife and inlaws were just there about two months ago. Delicious dumplings. They wheel carts around the restaurant. You indicate what you want, and they punch your ticket - dishes range from a buck to a few bucks. Just ask how much before you motion it over. Total price for a three-hour feast for four was $42 including tip. You can easily spend that at Gray's Papaya for just hotdogs and juice. (Warning, dishes can get weird at a good Dim Sum place. Think "braised duck feet" But they are ALWAYS good. *ALWAYS*.)

4) The area around Rockefeller Center always has interesting shops. And in the mornings, you can catch some TV shows being filmed.

5) Katz Deli - 205 East Houston St. You probably saw this place in the movie "When Harry Met Sally." Expect to pay $15 for a sandwich, but the kids can split a sandwich. You and your husband probably can, too. The pastrami sandwiches are 4 inches thick, no exaggeration. Going to New York and missing Katz is like going to London and skipping the Tower.

6) At least twice, go to Times Square and put your husband in line at the TKTS booth. You can get Broadway shows cheap -- and there's always a "Sesame Street Live" or a "Waldo on Ice" that's showing for next to nothing. Those tickets are usually easy to get because everyone wants The Lion King.



AND FINALLY....

Take the kids to FAO Schwartz - 767 5th Avenue @ 58th st.  You can easily blow a few hours there.  Best. Toy. Store. Ever.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 14, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Given your economic circumstances, I think the program might be intended for your situation.



The program exists because, many years ago, a public trust was established to promote the arts in New York City.  However, in order for an organization to get funding from the trust, it must offer free admission, and the entry fee must be a "suggested" donation only.

So, no need to hang out in front of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, waiting for someone to throw down a badge.  You can get in by paying a penny, if you want.

Many other museums and arts organizations also take advantage of this program.

Cheap places to eat include many places in Chinatown, as well as Gray's Papaya and some of the street carts.  Katz's sandwiches are expensive, but one sandwich will feed 2-3 people easily, so that's not that expensive.

Edit: Shows are pretty expensive, even at half price, but they are a quintessential New York City experience, so you might consider doing one.  You can't pay with your credit card at TKTS, but many of the same shows you get for half price there can be gotten for half price at www.broadwaybox.com .  Also, if you do go to TKTS, consider the one at the South Street Seaport, rather than Times Square, as they have the same stuff and it's less crowded (no 1-hour line).


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 18, 2009)

*China Town for Cheap good food*

China town has endless good restaurants where 4 people can eat for $25. Plan on sharing and order the less expensive items.  Look for places where most of the customers are Chinese and you are sure to do well.

Go to the Metropolitan Museum and the Museum of Natural History. Both have a pay what you want policy so you can pay $1 each if you like. Even better go to the Cloisters, the Metropolitans medieval museum situated in a huge park at the north end of Manhattan.
Same pay what you want policy.

Take food and pick nick in central park. Central park has a free zoo. Small but pleasant.

Go on line and find out what days are free at the Bronx Zoo, The Transit Museum and any other place you want to go. Search the web.  Let the kids search the web.

Eat lunch at the lunch carts you will find all over the city. The food is often first rate. Don't be afraid to try the ethnic ones. Middle Eastern, Mexican and Indian food carts are some of my favourites.

Get the MTA all day tickets and explore the city.:hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 19, 2009)

didn't know about the "suggested price".  I am definetly going to use that.  Everything is just so expensive anymore.


----------



## Liliana (Jun 19, 2009)

I saw travelzoo had baseball game tix's for cheaper than normal, this week it's the METS last week it was the Yankees. You may want to look at the site, they offer some NYC events (including broadway shows) at discounts. www.travelzoo.com.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Tracie,
Our family stayed in a 1-bedroom unit at the Manhattan Club a couple of summers ago, and we also had to pinch pennies -- but we still had one of our BEST vacations ever!

One of the most money saving tips of all came from TUG, and that was to bring a small George Forman grill with us from home.  Wow!  It saved us hundreds of dollars, and we were able to cook breakfast lunch or dinner in our room with no problems.  

For dinner we cooked pork chops, steaks, and boneless chicken breasts (flattened). You can cook just about any type of meat (although I always remove any bones first), and they turn out absolutely delicious. For our side dishes we usually did veggies, frozen dishes in the microwave, or a green salad. You can even make grilled cheese sandwiches or panninis for lunch.

But the big surprise was that we could also make lots of breakfast items in the George Forman grill. (Who knew?) We cooked bacon, ham, eggs and even made french toast. My daughter is big on the breakfast breads, and I was even able to make toast or bagels for her every day on the Forman grill. I can't remember how bad the ridges were or weren't, but she loved it and consumed volumes of assorted New York breads. (We were there for 2 weeks, and we only ate breakfast out once, so it worked REALLY well!)  The grocery store that is a block away had an excellent selection, reasonable prices, and a nice produce section (grab their ad with coupons when you walk in the entrance), compared to Whole Foods on Columbus Circle which is REALLY PRICY!  (We could only "look")  

The little refrigerators at the Manhattan Club are similar in size to the ones you see in the Mexican timeshares, and we were able to keep a nice supply of meats, veggies, fruits, and beverages inside.  Carnegie Deli is nice, but $24 for a sandwich can be a budget-buster even if you do split it.  Instead, we enjoyed lots of great hot dogs and hot sandwiches (like Philly Cheesesteaks) from the guys with the carts, who are all over the city during the day.  Had some great hot dogs for only a couple of bucks, and it allowed us to use our money for sightseeing instead of food.

Some of our my daughter's favorite New York memories were:  renting bikes and riding through Central Park, dinosaur exhibits @ the Natural History Museum - you can just make a small donation, Toys 'R Us (and indoor carousel), seeing different parts of NYC (Chinatown, Wall Street, Ground Zero, the Village, etc.), seeing the Statue of Liberty, also the Metropolitan museum - again, just make a small donation.  Even MOma (modern art museum- free on Fridays 4-8pm) is great for kids. They have a full wall of Monet's famous "waterlilies" (very cool) and lots of fun, kid-friendly art. Get there right at 4pm, because it gets very busy during the summer.

We purchased an inexpensive digital camera for our daughter, and she enjoyed taking lots of pictures in New York. We found a place with fantastic lemoncello gelato in the Village, and in SoHo she tooks lots of pictures of the street vendors, street art, and all kinds of things.  Kids always have an interesting and different perspective, compared to the photos that adults take, and she had a great time taking her own photos!

Our biggest splurges were was getting "rush tickets" for a couple of Broadway shows.  It took several attempts to score rush tickets for Wicked (your kids can put their names in the drawing, too), but we finally did, and the first and second row seats are AMAZING, and only $27/each.   Keep in mind that many people are paying $120 per ticket to be in the back of the upper balcony, so it is well worth the effort to stop by in the afternoon, put your names in, and see if you get lucky.  The theater district is walking distance from Manhattan Club, but it takes about 20 minutes. The playbill.com website has information on discounted and "rush tickets" for all the current shows.  Here is the website:

http://www.playbill.com/celebritybuzz/article/82428-Broadway_Rush_and_Standing_Room_Only_Policies

We had a great time in New York and I am sure your family will, too.  Central Park is only a short 10 minute walk from the Manhattan Club, so if you bring a frisbee, or buy a kite -- it's a quick and easy diversion anytime you need one.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Hoc (Jun 22, 2009)

Rene McDaniel said:


> One of the most money saving tips of all came from TUG, and that was to bring a small George Forman grill with us from home.



How in the world did you use a George Foreman Grill when a simple toaster set off the fire alarm and shut down the elevators for 15 minutes?


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jun 22, 2009)

Hoc,

Well, I guess the key is that we did not BURN the toast!!  (I say this with a laugh because my husband has set off smoke alarms at Westin Regina a couple of years ago and even at the Grand Mayan 2 months ago.  We have so many GREAT stories!!)

But I think that because the Forman grill cooks closed, unlike cooking in an open frying pan, you really do not have a lot of smoke coming out of the grill. Plus, we had the smallest George Forman.  Initially, we would hide it in a drawer when we left the unit, but after a couple of slip ups, we just left it out and the Manhattan Club housekeepers never said a word about it.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## bigrick (Jun 28, 2009)

Hoc said:


> Edit: Shows are pretty expensive, even at half price, but they are a quintessential New York City experience, so you might consider doing one.  *You can't pay with your credit card at TKTS*, but many of the same shows you get for half price there can be gotten for half price at www.broadwaybox.com .  Also, if you do go to TKTS, consider the one at the *South Street Seaport*, rather than Times Square, as they have the same stuff and it's less crowded (no 1-hour line).



I haven't been on TUG for several weeks so this may have already been posted.  We bought theater tickets at the South Street Seaport TKTS booth in March this year *with a credit card!*   

Just another reason to use South Street Seaport TKTS booth when buying tickets upon arrival!


----------



## Anne S (Jun 29, 2009)

bigrick said:


> I haven't been on TUG for several weeks so this may have already been posted.  We bought theater tickets at the South Street Seaport TKTS booth in March this year *with a credit card!*
> 
> Just another reason to use South Street Seaport TKTS booth when buying tickets upon arrival!



You can use a credit card when buying tickets at the TKTS booth in Times Square too. This policy was implemented when the TKTS booth reopened after the renovation.


----------



## Conan (Jun 29, 2009)

We always 'pay what you want' at the Metropolitan Museum which makes it easy to return any time.
The other New York Museum that might be a must-see for you is the Museum of Modern Art (MOMA) which requires payment-in-full of a very steep admission. Now the good news: Thanks to a sponsorship by Target, MOMA is free for specified hours on Friday afternoons.
http://sites.target.com/site/en/corporate/page.jsp?contentId=PRD03-002065

New York on a shoestring is easy for adults because there's so much to see. It seems to me there's no sure way to amuse your young boys (at any price!) so besides a visit to FAO Schwartz maybe just drag them along and leave it to pot luck what will catch their eyes!

Possible pot luck sights (for 5- and 9-year old boys):


----------



## wauhob3 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## Conan (Jun 29, 2009)

wauhob3 said:


> Great pictures!



Not mine - - all credit to Google Image Search


----------

